# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  कोइ मुझे केक बनाना सिखावो

## sex2u

मुझे केक बनाना नही आताहे .................... केही सिखा दिजिए ।

----------


## pareek76

बिना अंडे का केक अंडे के केक से भी अधिक स्वादिष्ट बनता है. विभिन्न फल और मेवे प्रयोग करके कई तरह के केक अपने स्वाद के अनुसार बनाये जा सकते हैं. आइये आज हम मेवे का बिना अंडे का केक बनायें.

केक में अंडा सिर्फ इसे बाइंड करने के लिये प्रयोग किया जाता है.  इसके लिये हम कंडेव्स्ड मिल्क या किन्ही अन्य बाइंडर का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं

----------


## pareek76

आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Eggless Cake Recipe
मैदा - 200 ग्राम (2 कप)
मक्खन या घी - 80 ग्राम (आधा कप से कम)
कन्डेंस्ड मिल्क - 1 कप (200 ग्राम)
दूध -   1 कप (200 ग्राम)
काजू - 50 ग्राम ( एक चौथाई कप, एक काजू 4-5 टुकड़ों में काटा हुआ)
किसमिस - 50 ( डंठल तोड़ कर साफ कर लीजिये)
चीनी -  100 ग्राम ( आधा कप पिसी हुई)
बेकिंग पाउडर - 1 छोटी चम्मच
खाना सोडा - 3/4 छोटी चम्मच
विधि - How to make Eggless Cake
मैदा, बेकिंग पाउडर और खाना सोडा मिलाइये और 2 बार छान लीजिये.  मक्कन या घी को पिघला लीजिये. चीनी पीसकर पाउडर कर लीजिये.

----------


## pareek76

मक्खन और चीनी मिलाइये, 2-3 मिनिट तक अच्छी तरह फैटिये.  मिश्रण में कन्डेंस्ड मिल्क मिला कर अच्छी तरह फैट कर मिला लीजिये.  मैदा बेकिंग पाउडर मिक्स को थोड़ा थोड़ा करके डाल कर अच्छी तरह मिला लीजिये (गुठ्लियां नहीं रहनी चाहिये).  दूध को थोड़ा थोड़ा डालिये और मिश्रण को पर्याप्त पतला कर लीजिये.  मिश्रण बेसन के पकोड़े के घोल जैसा पतला हो.  2 मिनिट तक फैटिये और काजू, किसमिस डाल कर अच्छी तरह मिला दीजिये.

केक बनाने वाले बर्तन में घी लगाकर चिकना कर लिजिये और थोड़ा सा मैदा डालकर चारों ओर फैलाइये, मैदा की पतली परत बर्तन के चारों ओर आ जायेगी, ताकि आपका केक बर्तन से आसानी से निकल आयेगा. केक के लिये तैयार किया हुआ मिश्रण इस बर्तन में डालिये.

ओवन को 180 डिग्री सेन्टीग्रेड  पर गरम कीजिये. केक के बर्तन को ओवन में रखिये और 25 मिनिट के लिये इस तापमान पर केक को बेक करने के लिये सैट कर दीजिये. 30 मिनट बाद  तापमान घटा कर 160 डि. से. कीजिये और 20 मिनिट तक केक बेक करने के लिये रखिये.  केक को निकाल कर चैक कीजिये.  केक में चाकू की नोक  गढ़ाईये और देखिये कि वह चिपकती है या नही, यदि केक चाकू की नोक से चिपक रहा है तब उसे 10 मिनिट और बेक कीजिये और चैक करके ओवन बन्द कर दीजिये केक बन चुका है.

----------


## pareek76

बिना अंडे का केक (Eggless Sponge Cake) तैयार है.  केक को ठंडा होने पर चाकू को केक के चारों तरफ चला कर बर्तन से अलग कीजिये और प्लेट में निकालिये.    केक को मन चाहे आकार में काटिये और परोसिये.

इसी तरह हम अलग अलग मेवे डाल कर, आप अलग अलग तरह के स्वाद का केक जैसे अखरोट केक, बादाम केक, चिरोंजी केक, नारियल केक इत्यादि केक बना सकते हैं

----------


## pareek76

कन्डैन्स्ड मिल्क आप किसी किराना दुकान से ले सकती हैं, ये नेस्ले का टिन पैक में बाजार में उपलब्ध है.
 किसी भी ओवन में आप ये केक बना सकती हैं.
आप इसे गैस पर कुकर में बना सकती हैं केक को सीटी लगाकर नहीं बनाना है.
कुकर में केक को बेक करने में 40-45 मिनट लगते हैं, केक को बेक होने में लगने वाला समय केक की मात्रा और आग कैसी है उसके ऊपर भी निर्भर करता है.
 इस केक की सामग्री में आप तीन अंडे तोड़कर घी और चीनी के साथ फैट लीजिये, चीनी की मात्रा को 100 ग्राम से बड़ा कर 150 ग्राम कर दीजिये.,केक में कन्डैन्सड मिल्क मत डालिये. केक इसी विधि से तैयार कीजिये. कुकर में केक बनाना में जल्दी ही लिख रही हूं.

----------


## pareek76

आप के पास जो बर्तन है वह कुकर में ठीक से आ जाता है तो आप उसमें भी केक बना सकती हैं.

----------


## pareek76

केक का मिश्रण थोड़ा सा गाड़ा रखिये और कुछ मेवे केक के Šৠपर डालिये.

----------


## pareek76

विधि :
चॉकलेट केक के लिए:
मैदा और कोको पाउडर को छानकर एक तरफ रख लें। सोडा बाइ कार्ब और दही को भी मिला कर एक तरफ रख लें। मक्खन, चीनी और एक चौथाई गर्म पानी को मिलाकर अलग बर्तन में रख लें। इसमें मैदा मिश्रण और वेनिला एसेंस को भी मिलाकर मुलायम घोल बना लें। इसे आठ इंच व्यास वाली चिकनाई लगी बेकिंग टिन में डाल पहले से 200 डिग्री सेंटीग्रेड तापमान पर गर्म ओवन में आधा घंटा बेक करें। ओवन से निकाल ठंडा कर लें।
चॉकलेट ऑरेज चीज केक:
1/4 कप पानी में चाइना ग्रास घोल, उसे उबाल लें। ध्यान रहे वह हल्की गर्म जरूर बनी रहे। एक बड़े बर्तन में दही ऑरेंज स्कैवेश को मुलायम होने तक फेट एक तरफ रख लें। दूसरे बर्तन में क्रीम, चीनी और वेनिला एसेंस को अच्छी तरह फेटे। इसके बाद दही मिश्रण में चाइना ग्रास डाल अच्छे से मिला लें। इसे फेटी क्रीम में हल्के से मिलाएं।
केक को बीच से दो बराबर भागों में क्षैतिजाकार काट ले। एक भाग को केक टिन में रख ऊपर से नारंगी व चॉकलेट टुकड़े बुरकें। (इसे अगर आप चाहे तो सर्विस डिश में भी रख सकते हैं)। ऊपर से चीज केक मिश्रण डाले। दूसरे भाग के साथ भी यही प्रक्रिया अपनाएं। सेट होने के लिए फ्रिज में चार घंटे रखा रहने दे। टिन से निकाल क्रीम और मनपसंद फलों से सजाकर ठंडा परोसें।

सामग्री :
चॉकलेट केक के लिए:
1/2 कप मैदा, 1 टे.स्पून कोको पाउडर, 2 टे.स्पून खट्टा दही, 1/4 टी स्पून सोडा बाइ कार्ब, 1/4 कप पिघला मक्खन, 1/3 कप पिसी चीनी, 1/2 टी स्पून वेनिला एसेंस।
सोकिंग सिरप के लिए
2 टे.स्पून चीनी, 1/2 कप पानी।
चॉकलेट ऑरेंज चीज केक के लिए:
5 ग्राम चाइना ग्रास, 2 कप दही जब आप 4 कप दही आधा घंटे तक कपड़े में बांध टांग कर रखेंगे तब कही जाकर दो कप गाढ़ा दही मिल सकेगा, 1 टे.स्पून ऑरेंज स्कैवेश, 1/2 कप क्रीम, 1/4 कप पिसी चीनी, 1/2 टी स्पून वेनिला एसेंस।
सजावट के लिए:
नारंगी व चॉकलेट के टुकड़े।
कितने लोगों के लिए : 4

----------


## pareek76

सामग्री : आधा किलो मैदा, आधा कप मक्खन, एक चम्मच मलाई, एक कप पिसी शक्कर, एक कप दही, एक टी स्पून बेकिंग पावडर, आधा टी 

स्पून मीठा सोडा, एक टी स्पून वनीला एसेंस, जेम्स गोलियों का एक पैकेट। 

विधि : सर्वप्रथम मैदा को छान लें। सोडा, बेकिंग पावडर डालें। अब मलाई, मक्खन और शक्कर को मिक्स करके हल्की क्रीम बनने *तक फेंटें। 

इसमें मैदा, दही और एसेंस ऐसे मिलाएँ कि मिश्रण एकसार हो जाए। केक टीन में चिकनाई लगाकर थोड़ा-सा सूखा मैदा बुरकाकर फेंटा 

मिश्रण डाल दें। 

अवन को अच्छा गरम करने के बाद उसमें केक टीन को रखकर करीब पैंतीस-चालीस मिनट तक बेक करें। अब तैयार केक पर आइसिंग 

शुगर की सहायता से हैपी न्यू ईयर लिखें और रंगबिरंगी जेम्स की गोलियाँ चिपका कर सजा दें। तैयार केक को फ्रिज में रख दें। ठंडा 

होने पर केक के पीसेस करके सभी को खिलाएँ

----------


## pareek76

फ्रूट केक
क्या चाहिए-
100 ग्राम काजू, 50 ग्राम किशमिश, 100 ग्राम गुलाब कतरी, 1 चम्मच वनीला एसेंस, 1 चम्मच वनीला पाउडर, 250 ग्राम शक्कर, 250 ग्राम छना हुआ मैदा और 6 अंडे।
ऐसे बनाएं-एक बड़े कटोरे में अंडे फोड़कर डालें और फेंट लें। इसमें शक्कर और मैदा डालकर अच्छी तरह से फेंट लें। शक्कर के अच्छी तरह घुल जाने पर वनीला एसेंस व वनीला पाउडर डालकर मिश्रण को एकसार करें। अब काजू, किशमिश व गुलाब कतरी मिलाएं। तैयार मिश्रण को चिकनाई लगे सांचे में डालें। पहले से गर्म ओवन में 160 डिग्री पर करीब 40-45 मिनट तक केक बेक करें। ठंडा होने पर सांचे से सावधानीपूर्वक केक निकालें।
नोटयदि आप केक में अंडे नहीं मिलाना चाहतीं, तो 250 ग्राम एगलैस पाउडर भी मिला सकती हैं। यह पाउडर बाहर में आसानी से उपलब्ध है। अंडों के स्थान पर एगलैस पाउडर का इस्तेमाल करने पर, मैदे व शक्कर को घोलने के लिए आवश्यकतानुसार पानी मिलाएं।

----------


## pareek76

क्या चाहिए-स्पंज केक बनाने के लिए-
250 ग्राम शक्कर, 250 ग्राम मैदा, 7 अंडे या 250 ग्राम एगलैस पाउडर, आवश्यकतानुसार पानी, 1 कप बारीक कटे पाइनएप्पल के टुकड़े।
क्रीम बनाने के लिए-500 ग्राम ताजी क्रीम, 150 ग्राम शक्कर।
ऐसे बनाएं-स्पंज केक-एक बोल में मैदा व शक्कर मिलाएं। इसमें थोड़ा-सा पानी व एगलैस पाउडर डालकर अच्छी तरह फेंट लें। पानी इतना डालें, जिससे शक्कर व मैदा आसानी से घुल सकें। तैयार मिश्रण को चिकनाई लगे सांचे में डालें। पहले से गर्म ओवन में 160 डिग्री पर सांचा रखें। करीब 40-45 मिनट तक केक बेक करें। केक के पकने के दौरान क्रीम तैयार करें। इसके लिए एक बोल में क्रीम व शक्कर मिलाकर एकसार करें। मिश्रण को हल्का गाढ़ा होने तक फेंटे।
ठंडा होने पर स्पंज केक सांचे से निकालें। अब इसे तीन बराबर लेयर (परतों) में काटें। केक की पहली लेयर रखें। इस पर तैयार क्रीम फैलाएं। अब बारीक कटे पाइनएप्पल के कुछ टुकड़े डालें। इसके ऊपर दूसरी लेयर रखें और यही प्रक्रिया दोहराएं।
अंत में स्पंज केक की तीसरी लेयर रखें और बची हुई क्रीम से अच्छी तरह केक कवर कर दें। स्पंज पाइनएप्पल केक तैयार है। केक को सजाने के लिए क्रीम व शक्कर के मिश्रण में 2-3 बूंद मनचाहे रंग की डालें। अलग-अलग आइसिंग कोन में अलग-अलग रंग की क्रीम भर लें। अब आइसिंग कोन की मदद से तैयार केक पर पसंदीदा डिÊाइन बना दें।

----------


## pareek76

क्या चाहिए-मेवा मिश्रण के लिए- 100 ग्राम काजू, 50 ग्राम किशमिश, 100 ग्राम गुलाब कतरी, 50 ग्राम ऑरेंज पील, 50 ग्राम लेमन पील, 50 ग्राम चिरौंजी, 50 ग्राम खजूर, 50 ग्राम स्वीट जिंजर, 50 ग्राम ब्लैक किशमिश, 3 कप रम।
केक के लिए- 250 ग्राम शक्कर, 250 ग्राम छना हुआ मैदा और 6 अंडे।
ऐसे बनाएं- केक बनाने से दो दिन पहले सभी प्रकार के मेवों को बारीक काटकर आवश्यकतानुसार रम में भिगो दें। एक बड़े कटोरे में अंडे फोड़कर डालें और फेंट लें। अब इनमें शक्कर व मैदा डालकर अच्छी तरह से फेंट लें। शक्कर के अच्छी तरह घुल जाने पर रम में भीगे हुए मेवे व 1/4 कप रम मिलाएं। मिश्रण को पुन: एकसार करें।
तैयार मिश्रण को चिकनाई लगे सांचे में डालें। सांचे को पहले से गर्म ओवन में 160 डिग्री पर रखें। करीब 40-45 मिनट तक केक बेक करें और ठंडा होने पर सांचे से सावधानीपूर्वक निकालें। स्वादिष्ट रम केक तैयार है।

----------


## pareek76

क्या चाहिए
250 ग्राम शक्कर, 250 ग्राम मैदा, 250 ग्राम मक्खन, 1 चम्मच वनीला एसेंस, आवश्यकतानुसार किशमिश।
ऐसे बनाएं-एक बोल में शक्कर व मक्खन डालकर एकसार करें। अब इसमें मैदा डालकर फेंटे। थोड़ी देर बाद वनीला एसेंस मिलाएं। मिश्रण को अच्छी तरह से फेंट लेने के बाद कप केक के सांचों में डालें। प्रत्येक कप में 2 किशमिश डालें। अब इन्हें पहले से गर्म ओवन में 160 डिग्री पर 30-35 मिनट तक बेक करें।

----------


## pareek76

सामग्री:
मैदा = 1 ¼ कप
दूध = ½ कप
दही = ¼ कप
चीनी = ½ कप
मक्खन = 100 ग्राम
वनिला एसेंस = ½ छोटा चम्मच
नीम्बू का रस = 1 छोटा चम्मच
नीम्बू का छिलका कसा हुआ = 1 छोटा चम्मच
शहद = 1 छोटा चम्मच
बेकिंग सोडा = ½ छोटा चम्मच
बेकिंग पाउडर = ½ छोटा चम्मच

आइसिंग के लिए:
आइसिंग शुगर = 1 कप
पिघला बटर = 1 चम्मच
नीम्बू का रस = 1 चम्मच
पीला रंग = 2-3 बून्द

विधि:
केक की सारी सामग्री को अच्छी तरह से मिला लें । बेकिंग ट्रे पर चिकनाई लगा कर मिश्रण डालें ।इसे प्री हीट अवन में मध्यम तापमान पर 30 मिनट बेक करें । केक ठंडा करें । आइसिंग की सामग्री को मिला लें । केक को निकाल कर उसके उपर आइसिंग फैलाएं । कसे निम्बू के छिलकों से सजा कर परोसें

----------


## pareek76

सामग्री
बिस्कुट चूरा = 1 कप
पिघला मक्खन = 3 चम्मच
चीनी = 50 ग्राम
दही पानी निकली = 50 ग्राम
पनीर मसला = 50 ग्राम
वनिला एसेंस = 3-4 बूंद
क्रीम फेंटी हुई = ½ कप
सफेद चाकलेट पिघली = 200 ग्राम
चाकलेट कतरे कस कर बने = 1 कप
चाकलेट सिगार = 3-4
कटे फल = सजाने के लिए

विधि
बिस्कुट चुरा व मक्खन को अच्छी तरह से मिला लें। एक बर्तन में चीनी, दही, पनीर, वनीला एसेंस, फेंटी क्रीम को मिला लें। चाकलेट को डबल बायलर में पिघला लें और चीनी वाले मिश्रण में मिला लें। एक केक मौल्ड में बिस्कुट वाला मिश्रण डाल कर दबा दें। उसके उपर चालेट वाला मिश्रण डाल दें। चाकलेट कतरों से उस के उपर डीजाइन बना लें व फ्रीज में 2 घंटे के लिए ठंडा होने रख दें। निकाल कर कटे फल व चाकलेट सीगार से सजा कर परोसें।

----------


## pareek76

सामग्री : – मैदा . .3 1/2 (साढ़े 3 कप ),
मक्खन या घी 1 कप,
दूध 1 कप ,
चीनी 2 कप ,
अंडे 3
बेकिंग पाउडर 2 टी स्पून
बेनिला एसेन्स कुछ बूंदे

बनाने का तरीका : - मक्खन को अच्छी तरह से फेंट लीजिए फिर उसमे चीनी डाल कर धीरे -धीरे दुबारा फेंट लें मैदा और बेकिंग पाउडर को मिलकेर 5-6 बार छान लीजिए . अंडे की जर्दी व सफेद भाग को अलग – अलग फेंट लें . मक्खन तथा चीनी के मिश्रण मे अंडे की फेंटी हुई जर्दी मिला दीजिए . इस मिश्रण मे धीरे – धीरे बारी – बारी से मैदा और दूध को मिलाते हुए एक ही दिशा मे चलते र्हिए . अब कुछ बूंदे बेनिला एसेन्स की डाल दीजिए . अंत मे अंडे के सफेद भाग को मिला दीजीये इस तैयार मिश्रण को केक टीन मे घी लगाकर डाल दीजीये और ओवेन मे बेक करने रख दीजीये .

परीणाम : -केक स्वादिष्ट बॅंकर तैयार हुआ

----------


## pareek76

सामग्री :
मैदा = 1 ¼ कप
ब्राउन शुगर = ¼ कप
चीनी = ½ कप
दूध = ½ कप
मक्खन = 100 ग्राम
वनिला एसेंस = 1 छोटा चम्मच
बेकिंग पाउडर = 1 छोटा चम्मच
बेकिंग सोडा = ½ छोटा चम्मच
सेब बारीक कटा = 1
खजूर बारीक कटा = 5-6
तिल = 1 चम्मच
दाल चीनी पाउडर = 1 चुटकी

विधि :
अवन को प्री हीट करें । मैदा , चीनी , ब्राउन शुगर , दूध , मक्खन , वनिला , बेकिंग पाउडर , बेकिंग सोडा को अच्छी तरह से मिलाएं । इसमें बारीक कटे सेब व खजूर मिलाएं । तिल व दाल चीनी मिलाएं व एक बार फिर फेंटें । मनपसन्द सांचे में डाल कर मध्यम तापमान पर 30 मिनट बेक करें । निकाल कर ठंडा करें व परोसें ।

----------


## pareek76

सामग्री 6 व्यक्तियों के लिए 

1 कप मैदा, 1 कप ताजा क्रीम, 4 अंडे, 1 कप पिसी चीनी, 1 कप दूध, 4 बूंदे वनीला एसेंस, 50 g केस्टर शुगर, 2 बड़े चम्मच पिघला फीका मक्खन

ड्रेसिंग के लिए सामग्री 
शुगर बॉल्स, चेरी आदि!

1 ) सबसे पहले अंडो में मक्खन और चीनी खूब क्रीमी फेंट लें! इसमें धीरे धीरे दूध और मैदा डालते हुए 
फेंटते रहें और खूब झागदार कर लें!
2 ) अब केक टिन में घी चुपड़कर उस पर थोड़ी मैदा छिडकें और अन्दर बतर पेपर बिछा दें! अब इसमें 
मैदा का मिश्रण भर दें!
3 ) ओवन को 160 डिग्री सेल्सियस पर गरम करके इसमें केक टिन रख दें और केक को फूलने और 
हल्का सुनहरा बेक होने पर बाहर निकालकर टिन में ही जाली पर रख दें!
4 ) अब क्रीम में केस्टर शुगर और वनीला डालकर क्रीमी फेंट लें!
5 ) केक ठंडा होने पर टिन को सर्विंग प्लेट में उलटकर केक निकाल लें! इसे स्लाइस के रूप में 
काटकर टिन टुकड़े बना लें!
6 ) पहले स्लाइस पर क्रीम की एक परत चढ़ा दें और दुसरा स्लाइस इसके ऊपर रख दें! इस पर भी 
क्रीम की परत चढ़ाएं! इसी प्रकार अंतिम स्लाइस रखकर पूरे केक पर क्रीम की परत चढ़ा दें!
7 ) अब केक के ऊपर ड्रेसिंग कर फ्रिज में रख दें! फ्री ठंडा होने पर काटकर सर्व करें!

----------


## pareek76

* केक बनाते समय ध्यान रखें कि मैदा ज्यादा पुराना न हो।

----------


## pareek76

* चीनी बिलकुल महीन पीसें और मैदे वाली छलनी से दो-तीन बार में छानें।

----------


## pareek76

* मैदा एक ही दिशा में फेंटें, केक अच्छा फूलेगा।

----------


## pareek76

* केक पकाते समय आँच एक समान रखें। यदि इलेक्ट्रिक ओवन में पकाएँ तो तापमान 300 डिग्री से कम न रखें।

----------


## pareek76

* केक बेक करने से पहले ओवन गर्म कर लें ताकि तापमान एक समान रहे।

----------


## pareek76

* बेकिंग डिश में जरा भी नमी नहीं रहना चाहिए, इसके लिए उसे अच्छी तरह सुखा लें अन्यथा केक ठीक से फूलेगा नहीं।

----------


## pareek76

* केक का सामान फ्रिज में से थोड़ा पहले निकालकर बाहर रख लें ताकि उनका तापमान सामान्य रहे।

----------


## pareek76

क्या चाहिए - 2/3 कप बटर, 1-3/4 कप चीनी, 2 अंडे, एक टीस्पून बादाम एसेंस, एक टीस्पून वनीला एसेंस, 1-3/4 कप मैदा, 3/4 कोका, एक टीस्पून बेकिंग पाउडर, एक कप ताजा क्रीम, चेरी 


कैसे बनाएं - सबसे पहले 350 डिग्री फॉरेनहाइट पर ओवन गर्म करें। एक ओवन ट्रे में घी और मैदा बुरक कर ओवन में गर्म करने के लिए तैयार करें। फिर एक बाउल में बटर और चीनी को लेकर हलका होने तक फेंटे। इसमें अंडे का सफेद वाला भाग, बादाम और वनीला एसेंस डालें। अच्छे से मिक्स करें। मैदा, कोका और बेकिंग सोडा को मिलाएं। इसमें फेंटा हुआ बटर और अंडे वाला मिक्सचर और ताजा क्रीम धीरे-धीरे डालें और फेंटे। अब इस मिक्सचर को ओवन में गर्म की गई ट्रे में डालें और 45-50 मिनट तक बेक करें। जब टइम पूरा हो जाए तो एक लकड़ी की स्टिक केक में डालें यदि स्टिक बिलकुल क्लीन है तो आपका केक बनकर तैयार है। ओवन से निकाल कर 15 मिनट ठंडा होने दें फिर ट्रे से निकाल अलग प्लेट में रखें। चेरी और क्रीम के साथ आइसिंग करें। आपका केक बनकर तैयार है।

----------


## pareek76

बिना अंडे का केक बनाने जा रहे हैं तो आज छैना केक (Chena Cake) बनाकर देखिये, आपको बहुत पसंद आयेगा.

आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Paneer Cake
पनीर या छैना - 250 ग्राम (1 1/4 कप)
मैदा - 200 ग्राम (एक कप)
बेकिंग सोडा - 3/4 छोटी चम्मच
बेकिंग पाउडर - 1 1/2 छोटी चम्मच
मक्खन या शुध्द घी - 100 ग्राम ( आधा कप)
क्रीम या ताजा मलाई - 100 ग्राम
चीनी - 200 ग्राम (एक कप) पिसी हुई
दूध - 200 ग्राम (एक कप)
काजू - 20 - 25 ( छोटे टुकड़े में काट लीजिये)
किशमिश  -  20-25
विधि - How to make Paneer Cake
मैदा को बेकिंग सोडा और बेकिंग पाउडर के साथ मिलाकर चलनी से 2 बार छान लीजिये.

छैना या पनीर को किसी थाली में डालकर अच्छी तरह हथेली से मसल करके चिकना कर लीजिये.

पनीर घर में कैसे बनायें - How to make Paneer at Home
मख्खन, क्रीम और चीनी को डाल कर अच्छी तरह फैट लीजिये, आप इसके लिये मिक्सर का प्रयोग कर सकती है, इस मिश्रण में चिकना किया हुआ छैना मिलाकर फैटिये.

अब मैदा मिलाइये और अच्छी तरह मिलाइये, थोड़ा थोड़ा दूध डालकर एक ही दिशा में फैटिये, इस तरह केक का पेस्ट तैयार कर लीजिये. काजू डालकर पेस्ट में मिला दीजिये. (आ चाहें तो इसमें एक छोटी चम्मच इन्स्टैन्ट काफी मिला दीजिये, इससे केक का कलर आ जाता है)
बर्तन जिसमें केक बनाना हैं उसे चिकना कीजिये और एक छोटी चम्मच मैदा डालकर चारों ओर फैला दीजिये, इस तरह बर्तन की पूरी सरफेस पर मैदा की पतली परत बन जाती है.

ओवन को 200 सेग्रे. पर गरम (pre heat ) कीजिये.

केक के पेस्ट को बर्तन में डालिये और केक को बेक होने के लिये ओवन में रखिये.  ओवन का तापमान 180 सेग्रे. पर सैट करके केक को 25 मिनिट के लिये बेक होने दीजिये.  अब तापमान को 160 सेग्रे पर सैट कर दीजिये और 30 मिनिट तक केक को बेक होने दीजिये.  ओवन खोलिये और केक में चाकू  डाल कर टैस्ट कीजिये, यदि चाकू केक से साफ बाहर निकल आता है तब आपका केक बन चुका है, यदि चाकू के ऊपर केक का मिश्रण चिपक कर आता है तब केक को 10 मिनिट के लिये और बेक करने के लिये रख दीजिये और टैस्ट करके देख लीजिये.

छैना का केक (Paneer Cake) बन चुका है, छैना केक को अपने मन पसन्द आकार में काटिये और खाइये.  बचे हुये केक को एअर टाइट कन्टेनर में रख कर फ्रिज में रख कर 3 दिन में खतम कर लीजिये,

छैना पनीर केक (Eggless Paneer Cake) को 3 दिन से अधिक मत रखिये.

----------


## pareek76

प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे

----------


## jyoti_sharma

ह एक फरमाइश पर ही इतनी सारी सीजे

----------


## sex2u

la_gu_de जी क्या वात हे । ये लो रेपुटेसनका वरसात तुम्हारे लिए । दिल खुस हुवा ।

----------


## sex2u

> ह एक फरमाइश पर ही इतनी सारी सीजे


क्युचोकरहीहो । मुझे आप भी सिखा सक्तीहो जी । चलो सिखाओना ।

----------


## kajal pandey

स्लिम सीमा जी से संपर्क कीजिये ,,,,,,,

----------


## sex2u

> स्लिम सीमा जी से संपर्क कीजिये ,,,,,,,


ठिक हे diyamishra जी । आपभी सिखाओना ।

----------


## sex2u

> आप के पास जो बर्तन है वह कुकर में ठीक से आ जाता है तो आप उसमें भी केक बना सकती हैं.


ओभन नही मिलेतो । कुकर मे किस किस तरिकासे कोन कोन सा केक बना सक्ते हे ।

----------


## inder123in

> ओभन नही मिलेतो । कुकर मे किस किस तरिकासे कोन कोन सा केक बना सक्ते हे ।


मुझे भी बटाव की कूकर का उपयोग केसे करेंगे

----------


## pareek76

> मुझे भी बटाव की कूकर का उपयोग केसे करेंगे


इस पेस्ट को तेल लगे हुए एल्यूमिनियम के बर्तन में डाल दें जिसमे इसे पकाना हैं.
अब प्रेशर कुकर में कोई बर्तन रखकर उसके ऊपर पेस्ट का बर्तन रख  दें.
प्रेशर कुकर बंद करते समय उसकी सिटी और रबड़ दोनों निकाल लें और ५ मिनट तक तेज़ आंच पर रखें.
फिर इसे ४०-४५ मिनट तक बिलकुल धीमें आंच पर पकने दें.
गैस बंद करने के बाद प्रेशर कुकर खोले नहीं उसे ठंडा होने दें उसके बाद केक का बर्तन बाहर निकालें.
केक का बर्तन जब ठंडा हो जाएँ तब केक को दूसरे बर्तन में पलट दें.

----------


## pareek76

केक ओवन में ही बनाया जाता है लेकिन जब आपको लाइट ही नहीं मिले तो क्या करें? हमारे यहां इलेक्ट्रिसिटी कब चली जाय कोई भरोसा नहीं, इसके लिये केक को प्रेशर कुकर में बनाने का जुगाड़ काम में आता है.
अगर केक बनाने के बीच में ही लाइट चली जाय तो अच्छा भला केक खराब हो जाता है.  अगर इलैक्ट्रीसीटी न हो तो केक कुकर में बनाइये, कुकर में भी केक अच्छा बन जाता है.  आईये आज प्रेशर कुकर में चॉकलेट केक बनायें

आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Eggless Chocolate cake

मैदा - 200 ग्राम (2 कप)
घी या मक्खन - 60 ग्राम ( एक चौथाई कप से थोड़ा सा ज्यादा)
पिसी चीनी - 100 ग्राम ( आधा कप )
कन्डैस्ड मिल्क - 200 ग्राम (आधा टिन)
चॉकलेट पाउडर - 50 ग्राम
इन्स्टैन्ट काफी पाउडर - एक छोटी चम्मच (यदि आप चाहें)
दूध - 200 ग्राम (एक कप)
बेकिंग पाउडर - एक छोटी चम्मच
नमक - एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच ( यदि आप चाहें)
विधि

केक में प्रयोग होने वाली सारी सामग्री निकाल कर मेज पर रख लीजिये.
केक बनाने के लिये बर्तन को ग्रीज कर लीजिये:  केक बनाने वाले बर्तन के चारों तरफ थोड़ा सा घी या मक्खन  लगाकर चिकना कीजिये, एक छोटी चम्मच मैदा लीजिये और इस घी लगे बर्तन में डालिये तथा बर्तन को बाहरी तरफ से पकड़ कर इस तरह घुमाइये कि मैदा की पतली परत बर्तन के अन्दर सारी जगह लग जाय, अतिरिक्त मैदा को बर्तन से निकाल दीजिये.

केक के लिये ली गई मैदा में नमक और बेकिंग पाउडर मिला कर 2 बार छान लीजिये. किसी पर्याप्त बड़े बर्तन में घी और चीनी को मिला कर चमचे से एक ही डायरेक्शन में अच्छी तरह फैटिये, कन्डैन्स्ड मिल्क और चौकलेट मिलाइये और अच्छी तरह मिलने तक खूब फैटिये.

इस मिश्रण में छनी हुई मैदा थोड़ी थोड़ी डाल कर फैटते जाइये, सारी मैदा डालने के बाद 2-3 मिनिट तक मैदा फैटिये, पेस्ट में गुठलियां नहीं रहनी चाहिये. फैटते समय एक ही डायरेक्शन  रखिये. इस पेस्ट में दूध को थोड़ा थोड़ा डाल कर फैटिये, केक के लिये पकोड़े बनाने के लिये जैसा पतला पेस्ट तैयार कीजिये.  केक के लिये पेस्ट तैयार है अब आप इसमें अखरोट, बादाम या काजू कोई भी मेवा काट कर मिला सकते हैं.

कुकर में केक बनाने के लिये केक कन्टेनर का तला कुकर के तले से नहीं लगना चाहिये नहीं तो केक नीचे से जल सकता है.  इसके लिए कुकर के अन्दर तले में एक कटोरी नमक फैला देते है जिससे केक कन्टेनर का तला कुकर के तले से नहीं लगता और नमक गरम होकर तापमान भी बनाये रखता है.

----------


## pareek76

कुकर के अन्दर एक कटोरी नमक डालने के बाद इसे तेज आग पर दो मिनट के लिये रख दीजिये और कुकर के ढक्कन को इसके ऊपर रख दीजिये.  दो ढाई मिनट में कुकर केक बनाने के लिये पर्याप्त गरम हो जाएगा.

केक के पेस्ट को ग्रीज किये हुये बर्तन में डालिये और इस बर्तन को पहले से गरम किये हुये कुकर में रखिये, कुकर के ऊपर ढक्कन लगाकर बन्द कर दीजिये, लेकिन ढक्कन पर सीटी मत लगाइये. केक को बिलकुल धीमी आग पर  40 मिनिट तक पकाइये.  लगभग चालीस मिनट में केक अच्छी तरह से बन जायेगा.
कुकर खोलिये, केक को आप देख सकते हैं कि केक पक गया है, चाहें तो टैस्ट भी कर लीजिये, केक में चाकू गड़ा कर देखिये यदि चाकू से केक नहीं चिपकता तब आपका केक बन गया है.

कुकर को केक कन्टेनर सहित अच्छी तरह  ठंडा होने दीजिये.  केक को ठंडा होने दीजिये, केक के किनारों से चाकू घुमाकर केक को बर्तन के किनारों से अलग कर लीजिये अब हल्के से ठोक कर केक को प्लेट में निकाल लीजिये.

कुकर में बना हुआ चॉकलेट केक तैयार है, केक को अपने मन पसन्द साइज और आकार में काट लीजिये.

----------


## sex2u

> इस पेस्ट को तेल लगे हुए एल्यूमिनियम के बर्तन में डाल दें जिसमे इसे पकाना हैं.
> अब प्रेशर कुकर में कोई बर्तन रखकर उसके ऊपर पेस्ट का बर्तन रख  दें.
> प्रेशर कुकर बंद करते समय उसकी सिटी और रबड़ दोनों निकाल लें और ५ मिनट तक तेज़ आंच पर रखें.
> फिर इसे ४०-४५ मिनट तक बिलकुल धीमें आंच पर पकने दें.
> गैस बंद करने के बाद प्रेशर कुकर खोले नहीं उसे ठंडा होने दें उसके बाद केक का बर्तन बाहर निकालें.
> केक का बर्तन जब ठंडा हो जाएँ तब केक को दूसरे बर्तन में पलट दें.


आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Mr_perfect

> कुकर के अन्दर एक कटोरी नमक डालने के बाद इसे तेज आग पर दो मिनट के लिये रख दीजिये और कुकर के ढक्कन को इसके ऊपर रख दीजिये.  दो ढाई मिनट में कुकर केक बनाने के....
> कुकर में बना हुआ चॉकलेट केक तैयार है, केक को अपने मन पसन्द साइज और आकार में काट लीजिये.



लीजिए रेपुटेशन पर आपका हक बनता है

----------


## pareek76

> लीजिए रेपुटेशन पर आपका हक बनता है


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## draculla

> धन्यवाद मित्र



*पारीक जी आपने तो तरह तरह के केक की जानकारी दी है...
इसके लिए आपको ढेर सारे धन्यवाद के साथ + रेप*

----------


## Mr_perfect

पहले क लिखो अब क के ऊपर ए की मात्रा लगाओ फिर क लिखो
लो बन गया केक

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या बात है मित्र जवाब नहीं आपका..............

----------

